# Browning Maxim 5-1e28 Compound Bow



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Browning Maxim 5-1e28 Compound Bow I have pictures if anyone might have a clue........

Can anyone tell me the age or value of this bow? I bought it before I found out I was a Leftie instead of a rightie. 
Let Off: 65%
String Length: 62.5 inches
Preset: 29 inches 50 lbs.
Adjustable Draw length 29” to 32”
Adjustable Range: 45-70 lbs.
Axle to axle 44”
:tongue: 
Rick


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

finally found the picture of the bow.....
Ghees......


----------

